# Lube: Silicone syringe, Silicone spray, or Jigalube?



## VooX (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a chance to meet some fellow cubers at the 2007 Toronto Fall Open today, as well I've read various posts on lubes. I noticed quite a variety of lube and I wanted to get people's experiences with each one.

As far as I could tell there were one of three types of lubes people were using.

1) Silicone lube in a syringe. - This is the milky liquid lube and the most popular.

2) Jig-a-lube [sp?] - A spray can lubricant that seemed to be almost as popular as the lube in a syringe.

3) CRC [sp?] Silicone Spray - From Home Depot, Walmart, etc., this lube comes in a spray can and is phosphate-free (important & I think it's phosphates that are bad in silicone sprays).


I have tried the first and third options, and I prefer the lube in a syringe by far to the spray. I get much better results with the syringe lube myself.

I have never tried the Jig-a-lube [sp?]. I think it is a silicone spray based Jig-a-lube (are there multiple types?) and cubes I tried out that were lubed with it worked very well (Rhodri let me borrow his to try).

What do you think about each type of lube?

The Jig-a-lube caught me by surprise how popular it was at the event. As much details about this stuff especially comparisons to the syringe would be appreciated.

Thanks for you feedback.


----------



## fourdown00 (Nov 25, 2007)

i use CRC lube which i purchased at Wal-Mart for about 3 dollars and I love it


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2007)

I use CRC 808 (3055) Silicone Spray mainly and prefer it over the Rubik's Silicone Lube Syringe.

The spray didn't come with a straw to apply it easily to the cube so I grabbed one off my 3-in-1 Pro Silicone Spray and put it on the CRC nozzle. I can now apply it like you would with a syringe.

IMO sprays are much easier to apply and seem to last longer than the syringe stuff. I'm forever pressing the syringe too hard and squirting the white stuff all over my pants :-/

I'm gonna go sand back my cubies. I managed to snap a corner off my orange center piece (must've been due to trying to cut corners too hard) 

Tim.


----------

